# My makeup stash! Mostly MAC--PIC HEAVY!!



## Funtabulous (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm really excited to share this, I've been wanting to post my collection for a long time. I finally decided to get around to it after I depotted all my shadows and blushes. I have always had a stash of cosmetics, but I started collecting MAC in February 2009 (beginning around Hello Kitty). I buy from other brands every now and then, but my primary focus is MAC! I hope you enjoy this, I sure did!

Let's begin.

Here is where I store everything. It's starting to get a bit cramped!






Face brushes:




Quo bronzing brush, 150, 129, 190, 168, 187SE, 168SE

Eye Brushes:




227, 224, 226, 217, 222, 239, 219, 209, 266, 208, 219SE, Clinique fluff brush, Quo liner brush, Estee Lauder brow/lash comb, Benefit concealer brush

Now, onto the first drawer. I put most of my eye stuff in here.





Paintpots, shadesticks, MES, pallets, and pigments:




Shadesticks: Nurture, Butternutty, Cakeshop, Lemon Chiffon, Red Velvet, Beige-ing, UDPP in Sin thrown in there
Paintpots: Painterly, Delft, Fresco Rose, Bare Study, Rubenesque
Pigments: Milk, Brash and Bold, Mutiny, Push the Edge
Underneath is the Hello Kitty quad in 'Too Dolly'
MES: Cinderfella, Young Punk, Blue Flame, Devil May Care, Blue Sorcery
Beside these is the broken remains of Beautiful Iris e/s
Palace Pedigreed e/s quad


My eyeshadow pallets:






Neutrals/Highlights:




Shroom, Sugarshot, Brule, Vanilla, Dazzlelight
Nylon, Hey, All That Glitters, Kid, Naked Lunch

Pinks/Oranges:




Eu Tu? Boquet, Pink Venus, Swish, Dear Cupcake, Passionate
Pollinator, Paradisco, Gleam

White/Gray/Black:




Crystal Avalanche, Vex, Pincurl
Electra, Silver Ring, Black Tied
Scene, Print, Typographic, Carbon

Greens/Golds:




Humid, Sweet and Punchy, Sumptuous Olive, Club
Aquavert, Bright Future, Cream de Meil, Flip, Amber Lights

Reds/Browns:




Coppering, Antiqued, Bronze, Mulch, Buckwheat
Espresso, Folie, Haux, Woodwinked

Blues/Purples:




Suave Intentions, Love Lace, Deep Shade, Deep Truth
Bang on Blue, Atlantic Blue, Violet Trance
Hypnotizing, Stars and Rockets, Vibrant Grape, Satellite Dreams, Parfait Amour

Now onto the second drawer. I keep my face stuff in here, as well as mascara and some other things:





Blushes:




First Pallet: Full Fuchsia, Dollymix, Tippy
Bite of an Apple, Instant Chic, Well Dressed
Second: Get Away Bronze, Notable, Margin

More face stuff:




Under eye cream, Clinique Pore Minimizer, nW25 concealer, PLW NW20, SFF NW25, NW30, Clinique concealer stick, 2 Blot Powders in Medium Dark
Honey Light HLP, Soft and Gentle, By Candlelight, Matte Bronze, SFP NW25
Marine Life, Pet Me, Remains of Refined Golden Bronzer
Nars Orgasm, Superdupernatural, Conjure Up, Reflects Very Pink, Reflects Transparent Teal, Blacktrack, Lise Watier Glitter Liner in Opale

MORE face stuff:




Eyelash curler, Studio Fix Lash x2, Zoom Fast Black Lash, Clinique High Impact Mascara, Black GPS got in here somehow
Brow stuff: Wedge, Blonde Impeccable Brow Pencil, Lingering brow pencil, Rimmel brow pencil in 'Hazel' (actually works great and is my preferred brow product)
Blonde brow duo

The lip drawer:





Glosses:





Closeups:




BE Buxom Lips in Destiny, Preppy Lip Gelee x2, Shift to Pink LG, Blackwear Glimmerglass, My Favourite Pink, Amorous, She-Zam!, Jingle Jangle, Phiff, Baby Sparks, Bare Necessity, Goldyrocks





Lap of Luxury, Steal My Heart, VG VI SE, True Babe, Nice Kitty, Ample Pink, Icescape, Flusterose, Splashing





Nice to be Nice, Flurry of Fun, Lyche Luxe, Perennial High Style, Prr, Love Nectar, Underage, C-Thru, She's a Star





Snowscene, Rock Out

Lipsticks:




VG VI SE, VG Gaga
Dream, Show Orchid, Pervette, Lollipop Loving, Angel, Girl About Town, Russian Red, Blankety, Saint Germain, Victorian, Black Knight, Metal Maven, Surprise Me, Pretty Please, Lovin' It, Myth, Bubbles, Politely Pink
Strayin', Lazy Day

Now, I keep my lip and eyeliners stored separately. You can see it to the side of my makeup tower in a silver (duct tape) cylinder. 

Eyeliners:




Iris Accents, Nightsky, Industrial, Sense of Style, Float on By, Teddy, Smolder, Fascinating, Black liquid liner (from FF), Penultamate Liner, Green Sephora liner (from Birthday Gift)

Lipliners:




Ginger Root, Beurre, Cranapple, Brick, Spice, Dervish, Magenta, Trimmed in Pink, Life's a Breeze, Temperature Rising, Mini Dervish (so cute)

Misc MAC:




Empty Quad, Leg Spray, Naked Honey, Dejarose

My TTB Bag!:





Non MAC misc:





Inside my drawer that my main stash lives on. Mostly storage:





Kept in storage: Bags, boxes of makeup not in use, eyelashes:





BONUS bag of MAC empties waiting to be taken to my MAC store (from depotting):




I've got 11 sub bags with 6 empties each!

And that's all!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice collection!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 4, 2010)

That's a great stash you've got there!!!


----------



## nychick1384 (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice stash


----------



## n_c (Oct 6, 2010)

very nice


----------



## miss_primer (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice collection.


----------



## Buttercup86 (Oct 25, 2010)

Gorgeous collection, your palettes are so organized and pretty.


----------



## miagirl07 (Oct 25, 2010)

Huge stash!!! you are so organized.


----------



## pink4ever (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow great collection! I'm like really jelous right now.


----------



## Funtabulous (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's actually grown way more than it has any right to since I posted this!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Oct 29, 2010)

Awesome! I love a beautiful mess lol. looks organized enough for me


----------



## KaylaDMakeup (Oct 31, 2010)

your pallets are really well organized!!! love it!!


----------



## MoGiselle (Oct 31, 2010)

this is a pretty cool collection


----------

